# I need a trainer ... not for the dogs, but for me!!



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, I have used the search function, and I'm making a request. Can we have a sticky here on how to find a positive trainer? On how to find a group class that knows how to handle a tiny dog if there are all big dogs. On how to handle if the trainer requests you have a certain vaccine that you won't give, etc?

I took Cita (my shepherd mix) to a dog park, and learned very quickly that I need a trainer ... for ME! I didn't know what to do when a dog ran towards her. I didn't know what to do when she growled at a dog. I had no idea how my words were affecting her and making her nervous. :blink:

I've always thought I was so good with working with dogs, but realized very quickly that I was good in my own home ... but not out in the world of other dogs.

So, now it is time for me to get Poppy into some training ... well, get me into some training with Poppy. :blush: But, after searching here, it's hard for me to get all of the info together to know how to search for a good, positive trainer or class ...

So, I'm asking if we can compile some of the info JMM and others have written here, and put it as a sticky?

Thanks for my considering my request!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How to Choose a Dog Trainer

As far as ensuring a trainer is well-versed with smaller dogs, I ask for the following
References to a small dog client
Watch a class they teach
Private consult with you and your dog before you sign up 

Personally, when I observe a trainer, I like to see that they will work with each dog as an individual. That means if a pair has trouble with something, the trainer can give some new and different instructions, not just depend on one single line of thought.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And unless your dog has a serious medical condition preventing a reasonable vaccine request (a DHPP vaccine and rabies), I would not allow you in my class. You are potentially a risk to other students.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

JMM, thanks for the info and the link. Was there also another link you provided in the past ... to an association of dog trainers that 'only' use positive training techniques? Or, is that the link you provided here?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can run a search through that website.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> You can run a search through that website.


There is only one place that offers group classes on there. They require Bordatella and will not accept him not having it.

So, I am going down to my vets here in a bit, and going to see if they know of anyone that does positive training classes that do not require Bordatella.

After talking with Crystal (thank you Crystal!!), I've decided if I can't find a class that doesn't require that, I'll go ahead and give him the nasal one time, just so we can do the classes.

Thanks bunches!! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've given the nasal one...I just don't put much into it actually working LOL


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

jmm said:


> And unless your dog has a serious medical condition preventing a reasonable vaccine request (a DHPP vaccine and rabies), I would not allow you in my class. You are potentially a risk to other students.


 
Just to chime in here, I would accept proof of titers.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> JMM, thanks for the info and the link. Was there also another link you provided in the past ... to an association of dog trainers that 'only' use positive training techniques? Or, is that the link you provided here?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Actually, unless things have changed they did not use to require that trainers use ONLY positive methods. Quote from site:

"The APDT is dedicated to building better trainers through education, promoting dog-friendly methods and encouraging their use. Our membership is composed of trainers from across the spectrum of training philosophies who have an interest in furthering their knowledge of positive training. Membership in the APDT does not necessarily ensure all members employ similar training methods, nor does the Association set standards of skill or competence. "

So, while it states they encourage positive training, you need to do as Jackie has said and ASK them for referrences and also, question "how would you train this".. An experienced positive trainer will not use "cookie cutter" methods. (or be "book" educated and not have experience. What I mean by that is, people read concepts from books and it makes them think they know what they are doing) 

Also, I really recommend watching Victoria Stillwell's program "It's Me or the Dog" (and you can find backlogged episodes on her website) as she works in mostly positive training. I'm a purist. I do not use corrections at all when I am training. It will only confuse the dog and will make the dog NOT want to think on its own.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Around here, I go to a Dog Training Club. It is affiliated with AKC and UKC, meaning they have those trials and shows. The classes are run by people who have earned titles with their dogs, in all the various catagories, conformation, obedience, agility, rally, etc. They do not tolerate prong collars for big dogs, or harsh corrections of any type. They have a variety of classes, from puppy kdg on up. Some of the handlers and teachers have been doggy people all their lives, and have ideas on how to deal with your pooch that you may not have thought of. Plus, the other class members may have ideas. I trained and taught agility there with my Aussie for many years, before he decided to retire.

I don't like Cesar. I just don't. Victoria may be good. I'd try to get into a group class, socialize the dog and yourself. Spookie and I go to a small dog only park, she has a blast.

I wouldn't take her anywhere without the required vaccines, dog school, park, a walk down the street, anywhere. I'm more afraid of her catching something than the vaccines themselves. I know there is a lot of controversy about them, that's just my opinion of them.


----------

